# make sb a bottom



## phoenix33

Καλησπέρα!
Είμαι νέο μέλος και θα εκτιμούσα αν με βοηθούσατε με τη φράση make sb a bottom. Ποια η σημασία της;(αν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος στη διαδικασία, συγχωρήστε με, θα τα μάθω!)


----------



## shawnee

Καλός ήρθες στο φόρουμ phoenix33. Δεν την γνωρίζω την φράση καθόλου. Θα χρειαστούμε να μας δώσεις, όπως απαιτείται και απο τους κανόνες του φόρουμ, λίγο συγκείμενο. Που το βρήκες; πιος το είπε;κ.λ.π.
ΥΓ. και οι λέξεις γραμμένες ολόκληρα.


----------



## phoenix33

Καλησπέρα shawnee κι ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. 
Λοιπόν, παρακολουθώ ένα σεμινάριο υποτιτλισμού και έπρεπε να υποτιτλίσουμε το επεισόδιο 7 από τη σειρά "Ugly Betty". Μετά τη μέση του επεισοδίου, γίνεται ένα συμβούλιο με τους αρχι-εκδότες του περιοδικού Mode, στο οποίο ο Ντάνιελ (ένας από τους πρωταγωνιστές) φλερτάρει με την Σάλμα Χάγιεκ, η οποία αποδεικνύεται ότι είναι η συγγραφέας του βιβλίου "How to make your Man a Bottom." Εκεί βρήκα τη φράση. Ελπίζω να ήμουν κατατοπιστική.
Καλή συνέχεια.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Πώς να κάνεις τον άντρα σου να υποταχτεί; Πώς να βάλεις τον άντρα σου κάτω;
Κάτι τέτοιο καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## shawnee

Πολύ ωραία τα εξήγησες phoenix33, άλλα δυστυχώς δεν βγάζω θετική έννοια, ούτε περί πισινού ούτε περί υπόταξης. Μάλλον θα είναι επίτηδες διαφορούμενο.


----------



## elineo

Εγώ νομίζω οτι θέλει να πει με καλύτερο τρόπο κάτι που να "φοριέται" σαν τίτλος βιβλίου για να μη του υποβιβάζει το επίπεδο το εξής: "How to make your man an asshole", το οποίο προφανώς όλοι ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει. Εάν δε το αντικείμενο του βιβλίου αφορά σε κάποιες γυναικείες συμπεριφορές που εκνευρίζουν τους άντρες, νομίζω οτι ταιριάζει αυτός  ο τίτλος.


----------



## cougr

Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη, σε αυτή την περίπτωση το "bottom" εννοεί το υποτακτικό άτομο εντός μιας σεξουαλικής ή ρομαντικής σχέσης.


----------



## BrendaP

As a Canadian English speaker, I have never heard this expression and have no idea what "bottom" is referring to here. It just doesn't make sense. Don't know about UK English, though. Wonder if the book in question was published in the UK? If it's referring to a sexual position, that's not the way we would say it.  I "googled" the phrase, and nothing useful came up.


----------



## cougr

I suspect that it isn't a widely known term or encountered outside  D/s and gay circles. Within the former scene the term denotes the person who takes on a submissive role and within the latter it refers to the person who is the receiver of penetration during intercourse. 

PS: Just for the record and to prevent any wrongful inferences I have nothing to do with the above scenes.


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks for that, Cougr.  I learn something every day on this forum!


----------



## phoenix33

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ όλους που ενδιαφέρθηκαν να απαντήσουν. Τελικά, την φράση "How to make your Man a Bottom", την μετέφρασα ως "Πώς να κάνετε τον Άνδρα Υποχείριό σας" κι ο Θεός βοηθός. Αύριο θα κάνουμε παρουσίαση της εργασίας, οπότε ό,τι προκύψει, θα το γνωστοποιήσω.

Good evening and thanks to all the english speakers who replied to my question about the translation of the phrase "How to make your Man a Bottom". You've been a great help guys!


----------

